# Anyone Re-Mapped a 160BHP Fiat?



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have had a look through the other postings concerning re-mapping. I cannot find anything from anyone who has had there 3.0 160BHP re-mapped.

I have had vans in the past re-mapped (130bhp) so not too concerned about the warranty and other related info.

If you have had your van done, how did you find it and who did it?

WOW state they can take it up too 195BHP but other companies have warned of increased smoke at this increase.

I'm just a little confused and need a recommendation of who to use and how the owner found it after re-map?

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Remapping*

Hi

I have not been chipped or anything, but find the 3.0 MultiJet more than adequate, even when absolutely loaded to the onions.

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Remapping*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not been chipped or anything, but find the 3.0 MultiJet more than adequate, even when absolutely loaded to the onions.
> 
> Russell


I agree Russell, however when towing the Smart car and using the cruise control I find it runs out of steam a little in 6th gear. No issues when you change down with loads of power. I was just looking to get that little bit extra to allow me to sit at 60-65mph in 6th regardless of road condition. It sort of defeats the purpose of cruise control if you need to change gear.

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

I have never towed with this van, although I towed a Corsa with the other 3.0. Yes, in those circumstances a bit of up and down was needed.

I am sure I had read on here that someone has had it done though to a 3.0.

I like changing gear though, especially when I have a pasenger in the van and I don't use the clutch!

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*remaped 160bhp fiat*

I had my Burstner 821 done today and i could tell the differance just driving it home £280. Evalotion. Maurice


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I don't tow so it would be a waste of £280 for me.I find it gets upset when I hold the beast back.

cabby


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have booked the van into VPower at Leeds. This company was recommended by another member in an other post. I will let you all know how it goes.

Stewart


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, can't see the reason to remap, I was loaded to the gunnels and towing the boat with all the dive gear in last year all the way down to spain, had no issues at all.

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be very interested in your thoughts once you get it done.

I am thinking of a Re Map on ours as I want more puling power in 6th gear at lower speeds.


It woul be nice if it save a bit of fuel as well  



Richard...


----------

